# Kato 20032 uncoupler



## k9jri (Apr 22, 2014)

What is the correct procedure to uncouple a car or cars using the Kato 20032 straight magnetic uncoupler. I can get it to uncouple a car about every 5th try.

What is the trick to get it to work?

Digitrax Zephyr xtra
Kato SD90/43MAC with TCS K2D4 DCC
Microtrains 50' Standard Box with MRC Diesel Sound Encoder inside
(3) Athearn ACF 2970 2-Bay Centerflow grain cars

The track is all new Kato Unitrack in a 36" X 72" oval with 4 internal sidings. two on each long side. The two 20032 uncouplers are installed in the longer of each top and bottom siding. This is my first model train venture but all has worked as expected except for these 20032 uncouplers.

Mike


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i am not sure about the kato uncoupler. but it may work like the kadee/mchenry ones.

stop over the uncoupler, an easy back up like a bump. that should let the couplers open.
pull forward a touch, then the couplers should be pulled to the side. then in revers the couplers should come together with the sold end in to the opening. you can now push the car s in to the siding.


----------



## k9jri (Apr 22, 2014)

*Thank you*

That seems to work reliably with the couplers on the one Micro Trains box car that I have but it is hit and miss on the three Athearn covered hoppers. Probably a coupler issue.

Thanks again


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

could they be non-magnetic? put a magnet near the hang down hose.
all so get some graphite and lube the pockets, also check to see if they bind.


----------



## k9jri (Apr 22, 2014)

*Adjustment problem*

The magnetic trip wires were too high on the McHenry couplers used on the new Athearn covered hoppers. The "train guy" at my local Hobby Town USA gave me a quick lesson on adjusting them using a Stanley knife blade as a gauge. They all work reasonable well now using the process you originally gave me.

Thanks again Wingnut


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

you are welcome.
i should have told you about the gauge. it would have helped.


----------

